# Hand Held Green Lasers and Laser Pointers



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.dragonlasers.com/

Great light source and for lighting matches or fire starter.



> Viper Series - Green laser Pointer
> 
> A compact synthesis of power, technology and coolness to give you the worlds' most powerful green laser pointer. The ultimate high tech accessory and tool.
> 
> ...



http://www.greenlaserbeam.com/


> Green Laser Pointer - Extremely Powerful Green Beam Laser Pointers
> 
> Green laser pointers are significantly brighter (about 60 times) than a red laser pointer and because of its unusual color it is much more noticeable. Just about everyone has a red laser pointer, but we're pretty sure you want to own the very best - and doing it with a green beam laser is the way to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> for lighting matches or fire starter.



:uhh:????


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> :uhh:????



Yes if you get a higher power green laser it has the capability of burning things.  Some even from great distances.  The following two are probably the lowest power capable of doing it.



> http://dragonlasers.com/hulk
> Hulk Series - Hand Held Green Lasers
> 
> This sturdy and robust laser is designed with utmost functionality in mind and utilizes revolutionary heat sink and cooling technology. Even at powers as high as 300mW, there is no mode shifting or significant change in beam power or quality. This ideal balance between extreme power and beam stability makes the Hulk a world class high power high quality portable laser.
> ...



Or even this one.



> http://dragonlasers.com/inc/sdetail/168
> Viper Series 125mW
> Price:
> $399.99
> ...


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2007)

HUH, interesting, new generation in survival gear?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

Yah apparently stuff like this is being used by coalition forces in the sandbox, SAR types, etc.  ???  I dunno, personally never seen anything like it.  I'll have to ask some of my :confused: buddies and perhaps they use it.

Any of you guys out there use anything like this out there?


----------



## rangerpsych (Oct 23, 2007)

visible lasers can be used to warn people off... something about a laser pointing on your chest and bouncing around your eyes while you follow a convoy too close tends to make smarter ones back the fuck off...


----------



## swamppirate (Oct 23, 2007)

We use them to "rope" aircraft...they are called an IZLID....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 22, 2009)

We were using 5mW green lasers for EOF in Iraq.  I ended up picking up a 100mW (although I don't believe it is a true 100mW) for fairly cheap.  It will get the wick of a candle to smoke, but I haven't been able to get it to actually light.  For an extra $20 (I found out later), I could have picked up a 150mW green laser.

They have violet and blue lasers also.

http://www.wickedlasers.com/

I picked up the green laser from somewhere else.  I use it for whenever I am out and about in case I need to try and signal someone in an emergency.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah we used them for EOF in Iraq and we're using them again here in Afghanistan.  Once the laser hits the windshield in a way that will illuminate the entire interior with green light and the driver can't see anything...if he keeps coming you pretty much have your hostile intent and can engage. Great tool.  I've also used smaller ones to teach some of my Marines how to navigate at night using the stars.


----------



## JBS (Oct 23, 2009)

Not handheld, but still related to the thread... the state of the art is incredible:


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 23, 2009)

I am going to have to retire my tinfoil hat and upgrade now! Wow...pretty cool!


----------



## kaja (Oct 25, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what it can do with a bad guy... just sayin


----------



## Guard Engineer (Nov 14, 2009)

Just to add on to this topic, last time I was in Iraq(05-06) we had 3-4 of these green lasers, and about all we used them for was keeping people back in convoys and the such.  Never heard anything about burning things, but I guess you really do learn something new every day!  Damn I never realized just how expensive those things are tho...


----------



## 8'Duece (May 26, 2010)

I'd just go around burning peoples cornea's out if I had one powerful enough.  


Look, it's a green light not a knife Mate !!!


----------



## Florida173 (May 26, 2010)

You may want to look at green lasers in the 300 range instead.  Anything higher than that allows you to view the beam during the day.


----------

